# Your thoughts on self publishing.



## TGNewman (Apr 8, 2012)

Greetings.

I am curious to hear your view on self publishing, as the title of this thread suggests. I am personally in the process of finishing off a project for self publishing on the Kindle store. This is not my main book, because I wantto see it published by a publisher.

I see a slight stigma around self publishing, and e-publishing in general.

But what do you think? What are your thoughts and experiences of it?

Regards
TGNewman


----------



## Kelise (Apr 8, 2012)

We have a long thread on it already, right here: http://mythicscribes.com/forums/publishing/220-thoughts-self-publishing.html

I'll just lock this thread so we can keep it all in the one that exists


----------

